# Can marimo balls have a gender?



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

*Hello!* So I recently purchased a marimo ball and I was wondering (just for fun) If they have genders and if they do then how to tell the genders.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

no I'm pretty sure they just split to reproduce

you can always just pretend thoughxD


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> no I'm pretty sure they just split to reproduce
> 
> you can always just pretend thoughxD


Okay thanks  I just wanted to know so I could name mine lol. Btw: I will make it a he named Barry.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

thats really cute! ^.^


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Marino is a specialized form of slow growing hair alage, it "reproduces" by splitting (by roughness in nature or human intervention) or as it grows sometimes a tuff/blob of it is thicker in one spot and become a new ball that eventually pops off (or you pop it off) but it doesn't flower or release spores like other plants or mosses.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Marimos dont have agender.... but I still call my biggest one Algeir which is a masculine name xD


----------

